# Welche Schnur sollte man zum Posenfischen verwenden?



## Graser95(cm) (3. Mai 2012)

Sers #h, ich wollte Wissen ob ich eine monofile Schnur die gefettet (schwimmend) oder ob ich eine ungefettete (sinkend) Schnur fürs Posenfischen benutzen soll ??#c|kopfkrat.                                               Danke für eure Antworten im Vorraus:m


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Schnur sollte man zum Posenfischen verwenden?*

Um einem Schnurbogen entgegenzuwirken muss man die Schnur unter die Wasseroberfläche bekommen, deswegen sollte sie eben nicht gefettet sein.


----------



## Dunraven (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Schnur sollte man zum Posenfischen verwenden?*

Kommt doch drauf an.
In den meisten Fällen will man die Schnur unter Wasser bekommen, aber gerade bei der Bolo Rute ist es doch die ideale Situation wenn der Wind gegen die Strömung geht und man die Pose dadurch verzögert das man zum einen viel Schnur aus dem Wasser nimmt, und zum anderen die Schnur die drauf ist schwimmt, damit eben der Wind sie greifen und verzögern kann. Also kommt es eben darauf an was Du machen willst. Aber in den meisten Fällen ist eben sinkend gewünscht und sinnvoll.

EDIT: Da Posenfischen auch Hechtangeln ist (auch wenn es hier nicht das passende Unterforum ist) wäre da z.B. noch ein Bereich wo man durchaus will das der Wind einen schwimmende Schnur erfassen kann, da eben um den Köfi treiben zu lassen. Das halt um nochmal klar zu machen das es keine Ja/Nein Antwort auf einen so allgemeine Frage geben kann.


----------



## ulf (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Schnur sollte man zum Posenfischen verwenden?*

Hallo

Ein wenig kommt das auch noch auf das Gewicht an. 1-2gr Posen gehen mit einer sinkenden Schnur schon fast von selber unter.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Franky (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Schnur sollte man zum Posenfischen verwenden?*



ulf schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ein wenig kommt das auch noch auf das Gewicht an. 1-2gr Posen gehen mit einer sinkenden Schnur schon fast von selber unter.
> 
> Gruß Ulf



Was hast Du denn dann für Schnur und Distanz bei 1 - 2 g Pöschen?


----------



## ulf (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Welche Schnur sollte man zum Posenfischen verwenden?*

Hallo Franky

Stimmt, da habe ich mich vertan. Das waren die Stachelschwein-Borsten und die liegen deutlich unter 1 gr. Die waren am Anfang gut ausgebleit und sind dann mit der Zeit immer mehr unter gegangen. Die Schnur war eine monofile Stren 0,16 mm. Nach fetten der Schnur hat das dann besser geklappt.

Gruß Ulf


----------

